# Enlarged thyroid and headache



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone out there get neck pain like stiff neck and headache in the back of your head? This has been going on for about 2 years and I have a friend who had the same thing and when she had her thyroid out it all went away. Just curious.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Anyone out there get neck pain like stiff neck and headache in the back of your head? This has been going on for about 2 years and I have a friend who had the same thing and when she had her thyroid out it all went away. Just curious.


Had lots of headaches because the eyes were involved and also pains everywhere.

So, as you know, each person is different in how they react to thyroid disease.

Have you been diagnosed and are you on thyroid meds? Have you had an ultra-sound of the thyroid?

Why did your friend have his/her thyroid out?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yup, stiff neck and persistent headaches here at times, too. Like Andros said, can you share any other info with us?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes to both for me...and yes the symptoms either went away or were minimized after removal. I also have a herniated disk in my neck, so I assumed that was more of the issue.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes I do have a previous post with labs and us report. I have high tpo and goiter. Never been treated because I have had afib and atrial tach a few times. My friend had a partial because her thyroid was pushing on her esophagous and causing choking. I am constantly swinging between the hypo and hyper symptoms but the pain in neck is daily with headache some days. Have an appointment with endo on 9/9. Going to talk to him about removal. I have been dealing with this thing for 3 years now and it will only get worse till thyroid finally dies so why wait and go through possably years more of this crap. I am so frustrated with it all!!


----------



## Sazco (Jan 7, 2013)

WOW I have this too. My head feels SO heavy and my neck aches and my head hurts so bad. Then it gets stiff. I have a hard time holding it up when I drive especially. I am very uncomfortable!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Yes I do have a previous post with labs and us report. I have high tpo and goiter. Never been treated because I have had afib and atrial tach a few times. My friend had a partial because her thyroid was pushing on her esophagous and causing choking. I am constantly swinging between the hypo and hyper symptoms but the pain in neck is daily with headache some days. Have an appointment with endo on 9/9. Going to talk to him about removal. I have been dealing with this thing for 3 years now and it will only get worse till thyroid finally dies so why wait and go through possably years more of this crap. I am so frustrated with it all!!


I could not agree more!! It could take 30 years or more for it to give up the ghost and meanwhile, your body and your life are destroyed.

Let us know!


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Went to ENDO today and he is sending me to a surgeon! Finally gonna get this thing out and hopefully get my life back!! Don't go till 10/14. 3 years of feeling crappy in some way shape or form every day is enough for me. Hope I am making the right decision. Thanks for all your replies. I had no idea this pain in my neck could be from my thyroid. Almost 2 years of it. I even went to a message therapist and that only made it worse. Sometimes when it's bad it makes me kind of dizzy. Anyone else have that problem. Will keep you all posted on apt with surgeon. Blessings to all!


----------



## Sazco (Jan 7, 2013)

YAY for you! Fingers crossed!
Yes I am literally dizzy and feel like I walk kind of sideways/off balance of that makes sense? Some days it is worse than others. I get a lot of head pressure too. Wasnt thinking it was linked with thyroid either.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's great news (I'm on a similar path right now and have met with an ENT surgeon and am meeting with an endo surgeon next week)!

I will sometimes get mild headaches from my thyroid but more often than not, it feels like my neck has the "flu". My neck feels achy and sore and tender and it reminds me that I'm making the right decision in finally having my thyroid removed.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes yes and more yes. I am undermedicated, trying to get my adrenals right and I think being so hypo is causing these daily headaches. When my adrenals are better i will be able to increase dosage. Do you need to increase your MEDS?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Went to ENDO today and he is sending me to a surgeon! Finally gonna get this thing out and hopefully get my life back!! Don't go till 10/14. 3 years of feeling crappy in some way shape or form every day is enough for me. Hope I am making the right decision. Thanks for all your replies. I had no idea this pain in my neck could be from my thyroid. Almost 2 years of it. I even went to a message therapist and that only made it worse. Sometimes when it's bad it makes me kind of dizzy. Anyone else have that problem. Will keep you all posted on apt with surgeon. Blessings to all!


Celebrate, celebrate!!!


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I had the absolute worse neck and head pain last night to the point it was making me sick to my stomach. Didn't fall asleep till 4 am!. Still somewhat sore today to. It's days like this that remind me I am doing the right thing. You guys have no idea how much your comments have helped me. I thought I was crazy! I had no idea my thyroid could cause neck and head pain. I told 2 of my coworkers yesterday that I was meeting with a surgeon to have my thyroid removed and they think I am crazy. They just don't get it. One of them is hypothyroid and has been on meds for years with no problems. I try and explain Hashimoto's but they just don't get it. Nobody does really. Unless they have gone through it. My supervisor blames all my problems on the fact that I'm 56. Every thing is menopausal to her. My boyfriend isn't much help either. He just keeps saying I need to exercise. These people are so frustrating!! Blessings to all!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> I had the absolute worse neck and head pain last night to the point it was making me sick to my stomach. Didn't fall asleep till 4 am!. Still somewhat sore today to. It's days like this that remind me I am doing the right thing. You guys have no idea how much your comments have helped me. I thought I was crazy! I had no idea my thyroid could cause neck and head pain. I told 2 of my coworkers yesterday that I was meeting with a surgeon to have my thyroid removed and they think I am crazy. They just don't get it. One of them is hypothyroid and has been on meds for years with no problems. I try and explain Hashimoto's but they just don't get it. Nobody does really. Unless they have gone through it. My supervisor blames all my problems on the fact that I'm 56. Every thing is menopausal to her. My boyfriend isn't much help either. He just keeps saying I need to exercise. These people are so frustrating!! Blessings to all!


You will prove them all wrong! 56 is young!!!! Go for the gold here!!!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Andros said:


> Celebrate, celebrate!!!


LOL Andros, we really need a Like system on these forums.

Jackpot, tell them that unless they've walked a mile in your shoes they can keep their opinions and suggestions to themselves. :tongue0013:


----------



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh my goodness, YES. I had a horrible, horrible headache last night, so severe I couldn't eat and was nauseated. It felt like I had a vice grip heavily squeezing at the base of my neck and skull. I've been getting these whoppers about once a month or so.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! It's pretty bad when people who are supposed to be your friends wont give you encouragement but to try and make you feel like your crazy and all your symptoms are in your head is bad. Oh and I must not mention anything I hear from you guys. ( Dr. Internet) Lol There is nothing better than talking to people who have been through this. It's good information and honest answers. Guess I will just keep my mouth shut about this at work. LAURUFFIAN sorry you had a headache too. That vice grip is a killer! What do you do for it? Does anything help? I tried heat but that didn't help. Had to ride it out. Good night all


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I used to get migraines constantly before I was diagnosed and tried all the prescriptions, both pain killer and preventatives. Oddly enough, a dose of Excedrin along with a decongestant was the only way I could get any relief. I know it sounds weird, but it worked.


----------



## lbwell2 (May 7, 2013)

I too get headaches, along with ear pain and a feeling like a pill is stuck in my throat. I asked my Endo about it at my last visit. He said the right side of my thyroid was enlarged and had a 1cm nodule. The left side has numerous small nodules. He told me that these feelings were all in my head. He feels that I think these things are bothering me because I know my thyroid is enlarged. When the ear pain starts, I actually have swelling at the base of my ears near my neck, and I also have a hoarse voice. Not sure how those symptoms could be psychosomatic. I hope to hear all is well for you after your removal. Best wishes!


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

IBWELL2 sorry your having problems also. My ear will hurt also and radiate up the side of my head. No swelling though that I can tell. I don't understand how people can think we are making all this up! I see the surgeon on Oct 14. Now that I have finally decided I want it out I am afraid he will say he wont do it. I will keep everyone posted. let me know what your next move is. Blessings!


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi all. I am ready to get mines out too. How long must I suffer? Constant headaches now. Getting discouraged. When do you know when enough is enough?


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I just had a bad thought! You don't think the surgeon will tell me he won't do it do you? I don't want to have to put up a fight about it. I don't want to do any more tests either. I can't afford all this crap! How one little organ cause so much grief is beyond me LOL.


----------

